# Paid Spam: 2018 Highly tweaked Focus Jam2 29er Pro - FOR SALE!



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I have built an awesome 2018 Focus Jam2 29er Pro, this is the di2 model. The upgrades are insane and the wheels alone are over $2k. Complete with brand new Tec pack. The camo tape just covers stock graphics, easily removable. It’s an XL and fits me perfect being 6’1”. The bike has very low hours on it from me working all the time! Let me know your thoughts, gotta be worth 6k. I know I have over 8k vested. Here’s the upgrades,

- 2019 150mm Lyrik Fork 
-DT Swiss HTC 1200 carbon hybrid wheels
- 2019 DVO Topaz T3 Shock
-Maxxis DHF / Aggressor 2.5 WT tires
-Fox Transfer Post
-Shimano 6000 button shifter to work with dropper remote
-Renthal Apex/ Carbon bar with 35mm stem.
-Ergon Seat
-Ergon grips
-Tec battery pack.
-XT 165mm cranks (5mm shorter)
-XT 4 Piston brake in front.

I’m in SC. 864-921-9900 or PM me if interested. Thanks.


----------

